# ASUS Stacker build



## Balstyrisk (Feb 26, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Cooler Master STACKER 935 
Asus ROG Maximus VI  
Intel 4770k 4.6 ghz OC 
Corsair h100i Push/Pull SP 120 quiet 
16 gb G.Skill RIPJAWS 1600 mhz 
Asus gtx 780 Direct cu 2 
OCZ 120 gb SSD 
WD BLACK 1 TB HD 
Corsair AX860i  
3 * AF120 + 1 AF140 Corsair "quiet" Fans     

*Mods:*
clear modded sidepanel ...  
red leds  
cable hiding console 
front mounted aio cooler

ive decided to upload my current rig to the site ... let me know what you think guys ... though not heavily modded i still think it deserves some merit ; - ) ...


----------



## Sah7d (Feb 26, 2014)

I think that is a good job in general, clean and modest.

Eventhough I dont like the H100 because it is too expensive and such a piece of crap.
You should try to buy a real WC instead IMO and that will give you real PRO look.

Nice case   =)


----------



## drNesh (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice color scheme, go with the real liquid loop. You give already half of the price for that h100.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 27, 2014)

pretty clean and simple, im not a stacker fan but i like the build


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Feb 27, 2014)

Attractive PC and clean
On the other hand I hope that you are going to make the watercooling truth afterward otherwise I see no interest to have a so big case with the low space
See you


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it me or you dont have anything on the "basement" ? Maybe some SSD/HDD but it seems useless to have it right now.


----------



## Balstyrisk (Mar 1, 2014)

truth be told this was meant to be "balls to the walls" watercooling setup ... allready bought reservoir, 360 mm alphacool monsta rad, had planned for a 240 mm, where the h100i is mounted.

BUT , the current tim situation with intel cpus made this project come to a halt ...
so i thought i would focus on the aestetics instead ... maybe skylake will re-introduce soldered tim again ... otherwise its off to socket 2011 ... 

and im not to fond on taking a knife to my cpu and replacing the thermal paste ... the cores are fairly close to each other temp wise, but when you get the vcore past the 1.35 range the temps skyrocket on this particular silicon so ... and i dont think it will ever be stable past 4.7 ghz anyway ...


----------



## Devon68 (May 1, 2014)

As you already pointed out not heavily modded but still a very nice nice setup. 6/10


----------



## NvidiaGamer (May 20, 2014)

Wow... give me ur money, i want to buy this system.....


----------

